# Looking for work



## LuckyDevon (Jan 25, 2013)

I am in the process of trying to relocate to Hurghada from England. 

I am wanting to look for work but am feeling a bit out of my depth about where and how to go about looking, as not had to look for work even in England for many years as been in the same job.

I am currently working in the finance sector as a qualified accounting technician and my work also includes work in banking as a bank cashier also. 

I am open to various types of work.

Any advice on where or how to look would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Quite simply there is no work unless you work illegally for peanuts and believe me the allure of living on the red sea on peanuts will soon tarnish ..have a look through the forum as this has been discussed many many times.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

LuckyDevon said:


> I am in the process of trying to relocate to Hurghada from England.
> 
> I am wanting to look for work but am feeling a bit out of my depth about where and how to go about looking, as not had to look for work even in England for many years as been in the same job.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum...but why do you wish to relocate to Hurghada ? if you know Hurghada well you will know it is a tourist city and most jobs are in the tourist trade so think any chance of a job in what you are doing now is not good as most of these jobs can and are done by egyptians which is rightly so.


----------



## LuckyDevon (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I have been to Hurghada many times and I know very well that its a tourist city. I am relocating there to be with my partner but do not see why this question was asked when I am asking about work.

I also know that the work I do in the UK is done by Egyptians there and am agree why should they not do there work.

I do not need to do this kind of work as I said in my original posts I am open to various different jobs.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

LuckyDevon said:


> Yes I have been to Hurghada many times and I know very well that its a tourist city. I am relocating there to be with my partner but do not see why this question was asked when I am asking about work.
> 
> I also know that the work I do in the UK is done by Egyptians there and am agree why should they not do there work.
> 
> I do not need to do this kind of work as I said in my original posts I am open to various different jobs.




To work in Egypt you need to have a work permit which your employer applies for, these are very expensive.. so it is harder and harder to get them. Is there a job you can do that an Egyptian can't as that is your best best in finding work or animation in hotels. Your partner who is already in Hurghada would be better suited to telling you what the work situation is at the moment. 
Working Illegally is not to be recommended .. 

maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LuckyDevon said:


> not had to look for work even in England for many years as been in the same job.
> .


You are very fortunate, I must say. I think you might be able to find some sort of paid work in Hurghada, albeit, conditions are likely to be hellish. The question should be, if, or rather when, your little adventure wears off, and you return to UK, would you be able to find a positon that offers you the equal job security. 

Job security is a rarety in these troubles times.


----------

